# Gore or Jiminy Peak?



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm planning on getting discount cards for my girlfriend and me for either Jiminy Peak or Gore this year, but not sure which is the better deal. I've been to quite a few mountains around, but haven't been to either of these two, so I can't compare them. In consideration is not only available terrain and variety but also atmosphere. Also, Gore is one hour further away from me than Jiminy. If anybody would like to weigh in with suggestions they would be appreciated!


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd go with which ever one you think you would go to more often. Probably the closer place unless you know a place to stay at Gore. Plus I think you can do liftopia tix for Gore and Whiteface.

Mike


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I would say Jiminy Peak but I am only 15 minutes away from Jiminy so I am a bit biased. Jiminy is decent and you have a few earn your turns spots about the area. But would really say what ever is easiest for travel. 

Gore mountain will give you about 1000' more Vertical. Jiminy Peak will have day and night snowboard. 

If you are just thinking a couple times this season just sign up for the e-coupons for jiminy(they seem to do a couple every month), and get the gore coupon ticket/card.

Jiminy peak= More runs
Gore= longer runs.

Also Butternut is a bit south of Jiminy peak which might be another for you to add into the mix. 
There is also a smaller hill close to Jiminy which is pretty cheap but I only go there during the week when it snows because it is 5 minutes from my house, and has $20 day rates during the week.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Gore beats Jiminy as far as terrain, vertical, and size. 

But I go to Jiminy b/c it's a 20 minute drive for me. It's large enough for me to get my fix. They have a turbo charged 6-person lift that hauls ass to the top of the hill so I can et plenty of runs in. There's never much of a line on the weekends after 5 or any weekday. They're upgrading their terrain big time this year, but I've got no clue what th finished product is supposed to be. One rumor is that they're basically turning one of the trails into a slopestyle type thing.

It's got a nice little village and a few places to eat. It's firmly in the medium size category for East Coast hills. :dunno:

They claim to be the biggest in Southern New England.... but that's like bragging about being the fastest speed skater in Afghanistan if you ask me.

Speaking from experience, if you get a value card at Jiminy you have to go all of two times to get your money's worth as the card comes with a free anytime lift ticket already.

What's the difference in driving times for you?


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Driving time difference is just under an hour for me, which is fine. I decided on Gore because it's got glades I can take the g/f through to get her up to speed for Jay this year. The discount card comes with a free ticket there, too, but it's twice the price. I think lift tickets are about the same at both mountains, though, but their prices for this year aren't up on the website yet. I'll definitelty be checking out Jiminy, though, too. I'll sign up for the e-mails like B.Gilly said. And I have to make it up to Lab this year because I didn't get up there at all last year.

Thanks for weighing in! I'd still like to hear anybody else's opionions, too, though.


----------

